# العلاقه بين الولد المسيحى والبنت المسلمه



## romer (20 فبراير 2008)

انا ريمون عادل
انا جديد هنا لكن الموضوع مهم لانه حصل معايا
شى عادى انى احب مسلمه
المهم الموضوع مايكبرش هى حبتنى جدا ولكن انا سبتها
والان ابحث عن بنت مسيحيه لاتى اتعلمت كويس من التجربه الاولى
لذلك اتا هنا اليوم
ارجو الرد غلى سؤالى
انا غلطان لما سبتها
ريمون عادل


----------



## ميرنا (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: العلاقه بين الولد المسيحى والبنت المسلمه*

شور لاء بلعكس برافو عليك لانك قدرت تتحكم فى مشاعرك اى شركة للنور مع الظلمة برافو عليك بجد ​


----------



## sondos_m2006 (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: العلاقه بين الولد المسيحى والبنت المسلمه*

*كان اكبر صح انك سبتها وكويس انك انت اللى اقتنعت من نفسك ان دى علاقة خاطئة وبدات تدور على بنت مسيحية ان شفت قدامى على الواقع مش قادر ينساها وعايز اى حل علشان يكمل علاقته بيها وده انت اكيد عارف هيوصله ل ايه زى اللى ممكن كان يحصلك بس بقلك انت متحاولش تدخل فى اى تجربة تانية سواء مع مسلمة  او مسيحية لغاية لما يبدا تفكيرك يهدا من التجربة اللى فاتت علشان متعملش حاجة تندم عليها بعد كده ولغاية لما ربنا يبعت لك بنت المسيح اللى تناسبك. وربنا معاك*


----------



## emy (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: العلاقه بين الولد المسيحى والبنت المسلمه*

_انت مش مستنى الرد على السؤال يا ريمون _
_والدليل انك عرفت ان اللى انت كنت بتعمله ده غلط وانت بنفسك قرارت انك تسيبها _
_فربنا معاك وينور طريقك وتلاقى البنت اللى انت بتدور عليها بس متستعجلش _
_ربنا يباركك_​


----------



## doody (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: العلاقه بين الولد المسيحى والبنت المسلمه*

*بص يا ريمون الموضوع ده متناقش كتير قبل كده ومعروف نهايته بتبقى ايه ..
بجد الحمد لله انك عرفت أنه غلط قبل ما كان يتطور أكتر من كده
وأنت حاول على قد ما تقدر أنك تنسى أى حاجة متعلقه بالموضوع ده و أنك تعتبر أنه كان مجرد غلطه عشان لو الموضوع جه تانى فى دماغك تقدر ترفضه بأنك تقول ده كان غلطه 
وخلى بالك اصعب مرحله اللى جايه عشان أنت هتحاول تنسى .... ده لو كنت أنت فعلاً حبيتها بجد بس أنا معتقدتش يمكن كان إعجاب أو تسرع أو ...........إلخ 
عموماً مش مهم المسمى دلوقتى قد ما مهم أنك عرفت أنه كان غلط و أنك بتطله و الأهم أنك متسبش مساحه لانك ترجع تفكر فيه تانى 
و أما بقى على الحب الجديد فربنا معاك صلى أنه يرشدك للإنسانه اللى أنت بتتمنها
اه ريمون خلى بالك عشان ممكن الموضوع ده يقلب معاك بالعكس يعنى شوشو يستغله ويخليك تندم زياده عن اللزوم وتتحول حياتك لشخص تانى بسبب إحساسك بالذنب وده كان رأى البابا شنوده 
ربنا معاك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: العلاقه بين الولد المسيحى والبنت المسلمه*



romer قال:


> انا ريمون عادل
> انا جديد هنا لكن الموضوع مهم لانه حصل معايا
> شى عادى انى احب مسلمه
> المهم الموضوع مايكبرش هى حبتنى جدا ولكن انا سبتها
> ...



أولا بنرحب بيك معانا يا ريموو ن وبتمنالك الاستفاده من تواجدك .....ثانيا اسمحلى اعترض على جزئية انه شىء عادى انك تحب مسلمه لانه بالتأكيد مش شىء عادى لانه اى خطوه بناخدها فى حياتنا لو كانت بلا قيمه او هدف واقعى  فلا داعى منها لانها تضر اكثر من ان تنفع .......  ثالثا بشكر المسيح ان موضوعك لم يتطور سواء بالضرر من كشف موضوعك لاهلها او انك لم تصل لمرحلة الذهاب بلا عوده من اجلها .........رابعا انت بالطبع لم تخطىء بتركها وانشالله فى الوقت المناسب ستجد من تسير معها فى طريق المسيح وهو الطريق الصحيح وربنا يفرح قلبك وينير طريقك ويرشدك دائما لكل ما هو صحيح .


----------



## sparrow (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: العلاقه بين الولد المسيحى والبنت المسلمه*



romer قال:


> انا ريمون عادل
> انا جديد هنا لكن الموضوع مهم لانه حصل معايا
> شى عادى انى احب مسلمه
> المهم الموضوع مايكبرش هى حبتنى جدا ولكن انا سبتها
> ...



ربنا معاك


----------



## سلمى 1995 (15 يوليو 2009)

يا جماعه انا مسلمه انا اسفه انى دخلت ف وسطكوا بس انا  بحب واحد مسيحى وهو بيحبنى برضه ومنقدرش نسييب بعض هو فعلا ده عندكوا حرام:smi411:


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 يوليو 2009)

*لا احيا انا بل المسيح يحيا فيا 

مينفعش اعمل شيء ميرضيش المسيح اللي جوايا 

حواسي ومشاعري وكل ما فيا لية 
يبقي ازاي بقة 

ربنا يحافظ عليك يا ريمون 

دي محبة عظيمة من ربنا انة انقذك قبل الضياع 

حقك تعيش عمرك تقدم شكر لمخلصك انة مترككش تضيع​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2009)

سلمى 1995 قال:


> يا جماعه انا مسلمه انا اسفه انى دخلت ف وسطكوا بس انا بحب واحد مسيحى وهو بيحبنى برضه ومنقدرش نسييب بعض هو فعلا ده عندكوا حرام:smi411:


 
مش حرام 

بس غير مقبول 

لانى مافيش مجال للارتباط 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2009)

ريمون مش هقدر اديك رد افضل من رد اخوتى 

اوفوا بما فيه الكفايه 

واشكر المسيح انك قدرت تبعد عنها ​


----------



## Mr.IbRaHiM (15 يوليو 2009)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> يا جماعه انا مسلمه انا اسفه انى دخلت ف وسطكوا بس انا بحب واحد مسيحى وهو بيحبنى برضه ومنقدرش نسييب بعض هو فعلا ده عندكوا حرام


 
لكنه محرم في الاسلام ..


----------



## kalimooo (15 يوليو 2009)

سلمى 1995 قال:


> يا جماعه انا مسلمه انا اسفه انى دخلت ف وسطكوا بس انا  بحب واحد مسيحى وهو بيحبنى برضه ومنقدرش نسييب بعض هو فعلا ده عندكوا حرام:smi411:



سلمى

ما فيش حاجة اسمها حرام 

بشرط لوحبيتي المسيحي دة تتعلمي اولا  الدين

المسيحي ولو امنت تتعمدي وكل شي يسير طبيعي

واذا كنت ستبقي على دينك نحن الان نفكر بالاولاد..

باي تنشئة دينية سيتربوا..

نصف كدة والتاني  غير..
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
المسيح اتى لكل الناس 
لك قبل غيرك فانت بحاجة له اكثر...


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 يوليو 2009)

أهلا بيك معانا ياريمون..

لا طبعا انت مش غلطان ياريمون 

أنت عملت الصح وفكرة الحب بينكم من الاول دى غلط 

أنت كده صححت الغلط 

ربنا يحافظ عليييييييك 

وأنشالله تلاقى بنت مسيحية تستاهلك وتكون بنت الملك اللى تستاهل أبن الملك ​


----------



## ponponayah (15 يوليو 2009)

*الاول اهلا بيك معانا 
تانى حاجة بجد بجد برافو عليك انك قدرت تبعد 
وتفكر صح
بنرحب بيك معانا ونتمنى نشوفك كتير
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## veronika (15 يوليو 2009)

romer قال:


> انا ريمون عادل
> انا جديد هنا لكن الموضوع مهم لانه حصل معايا
> شى عادى انى احب مسلمه
> المهم الموضوع مايكبرش هى حبتنى جدا ولكن انا سبتها
> ...



اولا اهلا بك يا ريمون في منتدى الكنيسه
و اكيد اللي انت عملته هو الصح لان مينفعش ترتبط بواحده مختلفه معاك في دينك
يعني اهم حاجه في حياه الانسان
خليك متاكد ان ده احسن لك وليها
ربنا معاك​


----------



## veronika (15 يوليو 2009)

سلمى 1995 قال:


> يا جماعه انا مسلمه انا اسفه انى دخلت ف وسطكوا بس انا  بحب واحد مسيحى وهو بيحبنى برضه ومنقدرش نسييب بعض هو فعلا ده عندكوا حرام:smi411:



اهلا بيكي يا سلمى
 اولا احنا مش مضايقين من وجودك ولا حاجه بالعكس مبسوطين

 ثانيا:هي مش الفكره في حرام ولا لا بس الفكره ان المسيحي لازم علشان يكون جوازه صح لازم يكون في الكنيسه و على ايد كاهن
و انت كمسلمه بتتجوزي عند ماذون 
فتقدري تقولي لي هتتجوزوا فين ؟
و كمان اهم شرط في الجواز هو التوافق و انتم مختلفين في الدين يعني منربيين على افكار و عقيده مختلفه ازاي بقى تتفقوا
و كمان اولادكوا هيبقوا مسحيين و مسلمين
بجد ياريت لو تبعدي عن الموضوع ده علشان ده هيكون احسن لك و ليه بجد
و ربنا معاكي


----------

